# Princeton Reverb vs Vibrolux reverb (or both?)



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Afternoon Folks!

Trying to gain some perspective on a decision I am making.

I have a really sweet early '67 Drip Edge Princeton Reverb, and also a beautiful all original '66 Vibrolux Reverb.

They are similar, yet very different.


In my current living setting, I am unable to "crank" either amp, but I don't hate the tone of either amp clean at reasonable volumes, gain and Master Volume controlled via pedals.

Mostly Studio, Home use... with the fairly sporadic jam or small gig opportunities..


I'm having trouble deciding which I should hang onto, which I should sell, or should I keep both?


What would you do, and why?

Cheers!


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Keep both. Both amazing amps, both appreciating in value. I have both as reissues and love them both.

Or sell the Vibrolux to me .

Seriously though, unless you need the cash, they are likely only appreciating.



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Keep both, it's possible that you would regret selling either one, later on...unless space is a premium then sell to *bgreenhouse*


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

My $0.02, having had both...
Keep the PR, sell the VR. Does the PR have the original speaker? If so, replace with a Weber 10F150T & put the original in that box. You will most definitely be able to gig it in a club setting, and just mike it for anything bigger. My 'tone of the gods' rig is a PR and a 5E3 Deluxe running thru an ABY switch.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> Keep both, it's possible that you would regret selling either one, later on...unless space is a premium then sell to *bgreenhouse*


This guy seems to be full of good advice...

(Seriously, doubt I could justify the purchase, but...)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Keep them both and also buy a deluxe reverb.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a PR and a Super Reverb and had to talk myself out of a VR recently. They each have their own personality!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a tuxedo Princeton, a bf deluxe, a bf pro reverb, and then homemade tweed deluxe, Princeton and champ. 
I don’t have any good reason for this, but if you buy more amps it will make me feel better about my choices in life.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I like both amps, but prefer the Princeton mostly due to the portability. I had a 10" greenback in mine and it sounded great, but having played one of the FSR versions with the 12" Greenback, it made me want to buy a conversion baffle. Point is, I see a bit more permutations with the Princeton over the Vibrolux for tailoring tone, but YMMV.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...and further to my friendly advice above, forgot to mention the bias vary tremolo circuit in the PR is to die for!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

It depends whether you like the small combo sound. My PRRI has a 12" speaker in it and it sounds good, but my larger combos like my brown Vibroverb and 57 Twin absolutely demolish the PR when it comes to tone. 

If it were ME, I'd keep the VR. The 210 35-40 watt combo is the absolute perfect amp for all occasions.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd keep both if you can. Both sound great at low and high volumes. 

But if you had to sell one, I would keep the Vibrolux. I think they sound similar at low volumes, but the Vibrolux has a smoother overdriven sound. It's also louder, which is a pro or a con I guess.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

If it were me I would keep the BFVR and sell the SFPR to raise money to buy a SFDR. Or in the alternate, get a new cab for the SFPR that houses a 12. I really like 10s when they're in multiples but I never was able to bond with a single 10.

My two cents.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> It depends whether you like the small combo sound. My PRRI has a 12" speaker in it and it sounds good, but my larger combos like my brown Vibroverb and 57 Twin absolutely demolish the PR when it comes to tone.
> 
> If it were ME, I'd keep the VR. The 210 35-40 watt combo is the absolute perfect amp for all occasions.


The words of a strong younger man


----------

